# Question about a Grand Master



## BillK (Feb 6, 2016)

I have been looking into Hapkido the past few days as there is a training center near by. I know there are a lot of "McDojos" out there, so I wanted to ask those that have been around Hapkido awhile about the validity of the place I am looking into. The place I am considering is A W New Hapkido in Ft. Wayne Indiana. Their head instructor is Anthony New 6th degree black belt. His instructor is Grand Master J. R. West. Anyone have any insight into Grand Master West or Master New? Thanks in advance. 
A W New Hapkido Academy


----------



## Jin Mu Kwan (Nov 27, 2017)

I don't know GM West personally but I believe he was one of the first American black belts in hapkido. 
He is legit.
Sincerely, 
Todd Miller


----------



## Kenposcholar (Nov 28, 2017)

I do not know the instructor or the school, but here are some things that I found:
*4.9/5 on Facebook* _(Log In or Sign Up to View)  _
*A+ on Better Business Bureau* _(BBB Business Profile | A W New Hapkido Academy, Inc.)_
*4.5/5 on Google* (_A W New Hapkido Academy - Google Search)_

This channel with videos of their kid and adult black belts in action. You can watch to see the instructors teaching style as well as his technique. 
_A W New Hapkido Academy_

This video of Grand Master J. R. West. He looks like he has the skill to back up his belt. 
_



_
Hope this helps!


----------



## skribs (Nov 28, 2017)

Jin Mu Kwan said:


> I don't know GM West personally but I believe he was one of the first American black belts in hapkido.
> He is legit.
> Sincerely,
> Todd Miller


The first time I read your post I was thinking "he's talking about J.R. West, not G.M. West."
Next thought: "oh, right, Grand Master..."


----------



## oftheherd1 (Nov 29, 2017)

I seem to remember a question about Master New and his school before some time back.  Unfortunately I don't recall the person ever coming back with any experience and comments.

Maybe try a forum search?

If you go, even just to observe or take a free class, do let us know your thoughts.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Nov 29, 2017)

i do not know anything about Hapkido or the people in question but if your worried about mcdojo's i can tell you it is often more school specific then style specific and often a school can be under a good GM but still turn out to be a mcdojo.
join a class and if you enjoy it and you are getting what you want out of the class then dont worry about it.  just remember that in the future to always re-evaluate if you are still getting what you want out of the class.


----------



## JR 137 (Nov 29, 2017)

The OP asked this almost 2 years ago, if that’s anything meaningful.


----------



## skribs (Nov 29, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> The OP asked this almost 2 years ago, if that’s anything meaningful.



True.  But I found the video that Kenposcholar posted to be hilarious, so without the necro thread I wouldn't have seen that.


----------



## Paul_D (Nov 30, 2017)

Kenposcholar said:


> I do not know the instructor or the school, but here are some things that I found:
> *4.9/5 on Facebook* _(Log In or Sign Up to View)  _
> *A+ on Better Business Bureau* _(BBB Business Profile | A W New Hapkido Academy, Inc.)_
> *4.5/5 on Google* (_A W New Hapkido Academy - Google Search)_
> ...


Jesus, really?  Picks on the young guys and humiliates them “He wants to be the bride” then says he can’t tell if the two of them are brain damaged or not, bullies that fat guy calling him Friar Tuck.


----------



## skribs (Nov 30, 2017)

Paul_D said:


> Jesus, really?  Picks on the young guys and humiliates them “He wants to be the bride” then says he can’t tell if the two of them are brain damaged or not, bullies that fat guy calling him Friar Tuck.



I can't tell if you're trolling or actually offended.  In either case, these are obviously people he knows and who understand he's joking around.


----------



## Paul_D (Dec 1, 2017)

skribs said:


> I can't tell if you're trolling or actually offended.  In either case, these are obviously people he knows and who understand he's joking around.


Yes, it’s only a bit of fun tends to be the usual excuse trotted out by bullies.


----------



## skribs (Dec 1, 2017)

Paul_D said:


> Yes, it’s only a bit of fun tends to be the usual excuse trotted out by bullies.



This is a demonstration that was obviously done for humorous effect.  Those guys were laughing and don't appear to be humiliated at all.


----------



## Paul_D (Dec 1, 2017)

skribs said:


> This is a demonstration that was obviously done for humorous effect.  Those guys were laughing and don't appear to be humiliated at all.


This is a demonstration of your total misreading of my posts.  I find no part of this amusing or numerous.  Bullies use the “it’s just a laugh” excuse.  Yes, it’s a laugh to them, it’s not laugh to the people they are humiliating.  Nor is it a good example to set, as an instructor, for new/younger students.


----------



## Kenposcholar (Dec 1, 2017)

I don't feel good if I continuously tell myself negative things, therefore I would also expect that hearing negative statements from someone else would also have an undesirable effect on my emotions. This could be an immediate or delayed effect that you may not even notice shaping your behavior.

Research at the University of California [1] has shown that words with labeling properties (i.e. Friar Tuck) result in a diminished response of the amygdala and other limbic regions. This, in turn, causes what individuals perceive as negative emotions.

I certainly wouldn't condone that kind of talk to any instructor I interact with.

_______________________________________________
[1] http://www.scn.ucla.edu/pdf/AL(2007).pdf


----------



## skribs (Dec 1, 2017)

Well, I don't see new/younger students in that audience.  It looks like a group of black belts.  These are black belts that are at his school (based on their uniforms) and enjoying themselves.  Which means they've been there for a while and know him.  It looks to me like everyone is having fun.  Nobody looks like they are being humiliated.

When I say it's "just a laugh", I'm talking about everyone, not just the GM.  I'm talking about the people who are laughing as he makes fun of them.  I'm talking about the audience.  It just seems like everyone there knows each other, has a sense of humor, and is having fun.  Not just the guy you think is a bully.  Everyone.  Even the people you think are victims, are enjoying the demonstration.

A sense of humor is important.  It appears these guys have one.  You might not think humor and martial arts mix, but even if you don't, I find it hard to believe that this guy is a "bully" based on the evidence in this video.


----------



## skribs (Dec 1, 2017)

More succinctly: there's a difference between good-natured teasing and bullying.


----------

